# Misty



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

My arrangement of a great standard played on a Collings I35LC - thanks for listening!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice Dale. Such abeautiful melody, eh? 

Your hand looks similar to mine -- bigger palm, shorter fingers -- so I have to ask: what scale is the Collins?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent playing as usual. I have been playing a ton of fingerstyle lately and this really inspires me.

Well done.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

24 & 7/8 scale. This guitar has their 60s neck profile which has a little bit less depth to it and shoulders and it really fits my hand as well. Thanks gentlemen for the post and sharing some about your music – I'm so glad that you're enjoying finger style these days Mario - it's such a fun style to play and I like it because it's independent or I guess I'm trying to say it sounds complete just by yourself.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

dale said:


> 24 & 7/8 scale. This guitar has their 60s neck profile which has a little bit less depth to it and shoulders and it really fits my hand as well. Thanks gentlemen for the post and sharing some about your music – I'm so glad that you're enjoying finger style these days Mario - it's such a fun style to play and I like it because it's independent or I guess I'm trying to say it sounds complete just by yourself.


It is a lot of fun. Lately I have been doing a lot of Steely Dan in fingerstyle. Very challenging but well worth the effort.


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Quite gorgeous. Love the tone of that amp. How long did it take you to arrange this, and what was the process you used? Just sit down and figure it out, score it, etc?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

mario - are you posting any videos?

Thanks for listening and i appreciate the feedback on the amp. I takes me awhile because i seem to have a hard time liking what i come up with. I find a key that seems guitar friendly for the melody and then begin to put chord voicings with the melody. I try to listen to several examples of the song that speak to me and gain some inspiration from them - not just guitar versions. Thanks for the interest, dale.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

dale said:


> mario - are you posting any videos?
> 
> Thanks for listening and i appreciate the feedback on the amp. I takes me awhile because i seem to have a hard time liking what i come up with. I find a key that seems guitar friendly for the melody and then begin to put chord voicings with the melody. I try to listen to several examples of the song that speak to me and gain some inspiration from them - not just guitar versions. Thanks for the interest, dale.



LOL...no videos. I am no where near your calibre.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope that someone plays that exact recording just before I take my last breath.
Just a beautiful sounding tune!

Dale, have you recorded any original compositions?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

ed2000 - what a nice thing to say and at the same time i feel bad even talking about it - a sincere thanks for giving this a listen. I have recorded a few original things but never seem to get them quite completed, that might be a good goal for this year! Please know i certainly appreciate you asking, your friend, dale.


----------

